# The OverClockers BSOD code list



## jlewis02 (Feb 11, 2011)

BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT) 
0x101 = add more vcore 
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT 
0x1E = add more vcore 
0x3B = add more vcore 
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
“0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances”
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage 
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


Please feel free to comment, advise, correct, and add to this list. I am not the original author and will not take credit for it. I simply thought that it should be posted by itself. I am only repeating the info that I got here and at XtremeSystems.I would like for everyone to help me set it up for other systems as well.

I found this and thought I would post it here to help you guys out.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2011)

I never knew specific BSOD codes could tell you what you need to do with your settings. I've always isolated components and overclocked them one at a time. First dropping the memory and increasing cpu speed and getting that stable first, then playing with the memory freq...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 11, 2011)

/sub


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 12, 2011)

Updated with more info


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Can you link the thread at XS? Thanks


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here ya go
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266589


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Feb 12, 2011)

hat said:


> I never knew specific BSOD codes could tell you what you need to do with your settings. I've always isolated components and overclocked them one at a time. First dropping the memory and increasing cpu speed and getting that stable first, then playing with the memory freq...



Yeah, thats been my experience as well. 

Let me just say this I've seen OCN and I don't have much faith with the majority of the posters there. I would need more evidence than this hearsay.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 12, 2011)

What about AMD?


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Mar 30, 2011)

i got 0x27 once with overclocking and i suspect NB or RAM voltage


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 30, 2011)

Seems identical to my list minus the 32/45nm specifics. That and I didn't separate them. The rules seem about the same for SB and 1366 minus the occasional uncore mention. Now if only I knew what no code meant. Seems when I'm on the edge of stability I never get a code.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What about AMD?



we definetly need more info pertaining to amd overclocking


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Mar 30, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> What about AMD?



well i usually get 0x101 with a low vcore and i dont think there is a much of a difference between intel and amd BSODs in terms of overclocking


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2011)

i have a customer that has 0xc9c and 0x7e codes. what is the issue? from what i can tell it is a memory dump write failure or bad sectors but I may be wrong too.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 15, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore.



For me, 0x1E (0x0000001E) aka "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" means that my Barton 3000+ AQZFA temp got too high and I was just playing Gran Turismo 2 with PlayStation emulation LOL. 
My Barton 3000+ AQZFA is on an Asus A7N8X-X. (Ran Windows 2000 Pro.) 

And 0x0A (0x0000000A) aka "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" means unstable core, appears to be typical when IBT fails from lack of Vcore. 

And back in 2002, with my T-Bird 900 @1050 Mhz, XP usually gave me that error when running Need For Speed III and I couldn't get it stable with my Soyo SY-K7VTA-B motherboard, no matter what! 
This made me give up overclocking and thus, never overclocked in 2003.

And I once assumed it was stable, because it never crashed with Gens, LOL.

And increasing the Vcore to much more than 1.85V on the Soyo SY-K7VTA-B actually caused the BIOS to go into boot block mode!  I was able to get back in after clearing the CMOS. May have been the stupid Deer DR-250ATX.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 15, 2011)

(In 2004)

Motherboard: Asus A7V8X-X (Via KT400) (purchased in fall, 2003) 

STOP: 0x0000009C MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION was an unstable core, with my 
T'bred 2000+ AIUCB, it starts doing that at 2055 Mhz. 
I would get that BSOD when playing Goldeneye and when there was a lot of explosions (Nintendo 64 emulation) with probably both PJ64 and 1964.
I heard that the AIUCB stepping sucks.

And when I ran Prime95, Prime95 usually gave an error within roughly 45 minutes. 

Prime95 sometimes reported "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" 100 times.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 15, 2011)

According to Microsoft, Vista and later usually displays this BSOD instead:

STOP: 0x00000124 WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff557321(v=VS.85).aspx

According to Microsoft, the Vista and later equivalent of STOP: 0x0000009C MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION is: 

STOP: 0x00000124 WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR 

-> This BSOD code don't exist in Windows XP, Windows 2000 and Windows NT 4.0 <-


----------



## dtunner (Dec 3, 2011)

very nice! thanks!


----------



## Dolph (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome List, Subscribed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 13, 2012)

jlewis02 said:


> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore



I CAN SAY THESE ARE THE SAME CODES YOUD SEE IN THE SAME SCENARIO ON A PHENOM II :shadedshudamn caps


----------



## vladmire (May 8, 2012)

here i am, nosebleed 

i still prefer OC'ng lga775^^ much easier compared to SB. that's how i see it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

vladmire said:


> here i am, nosebleed
> 
> i still prefer OC'ng lga775^^ much easier compared to SB. that's how i see it.



LOL WUT?^^^^

SB has been the EASIEST to OC is a long while. 4.3ghz with NO VOLTAGE increases! did LGA775 do that?


----------



## vladmire (May 9, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL WUT?^^^^
> 
> SB has been the EASIEST to OC is a long while. 4.3ghz with NO VOLTAGE increases! did LGA775 do that?



if i remember it correctly, yeah. i oc'ed e2140 without touching the vcore. 




but then again, i may be wrong, it's been awhile i havent done any oc.


----------



## think_alien (May 17, 2012)

this is completely awesome  so do any of these codes apply to amd cpu's aswell or are they completely intel/chipset specific?


----------

